# cnc wood routing



## SW&MI (Mar 20, 2007)

I work in a machine shop and we are trying to learn how to take a photo and place it in wood and or metal. If anyone has tried to do the same I would like to hear from you.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

SW&MI said:


> I work in a machine shop and we are trying to learn how to take a photo and place it in wood and or metal. If anyone has tried to do the same I would like to hear from you.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tony


*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d . . Tony*

Sounds like you're interested in a Laser engraving / carving system...
Not sure of the extact name, except I know it uses a laser...
Used in making pictures, etc. on head stones & wood.
I'm sure someone will come with more information for you.

Enjoy...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tony

I'm not to sure if this is what you are looking for BUT the software that you can download from the web site and try out will let you put in a picture/photo it's not CNC software it's like printer software so to speak.
See the 1st. link below for some show and tell items.
I would think that you could use Alum. in place of the wood but not 100% sure on that one but I don't see why not.

See the links below
http://www.routerforums.com/wood-scrolling/4145-scroll-shelft.html

http://www.carvewright.com/

Bj 








SW&MI said:


> I work in a machine shop and we are trying to learn how to take a photo and place it in wood and or metal. If anyone has tried to do the same I would like to hear from you.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tony


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Tony,

I did a Google on "laser engraving"... this is ONE of the hits that will give you an idea of what can do what you want... ... for a price, of course.  

http://www.signwarehouse.com/engravers/pinnacle_m.htm

Let us know what you end up getting... OK?

Take care...


----------



## SW&MI (Mar 20, 2007)

Actually I have mounted a 24000rpm router to a CNC machining center. I am creating gcode in Bob Art-X. I am getting a smooth surface in the background but when I get to a face it leaves a rough surface. Not from the router but from the program creating code. Any suggestions as to how to create code with a smooth surface. Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You may want to check out the links below they may help, but I don't think it's the code it sounds like the picture your are using is not the right format or it not clean. 

But the guys on the forum below may have the info you need. 

http://www.carvewright.com/forum/
http://www.vectorart3d.com/
http://www.vectorart3d.com/index.cfm/QuickTour.htm
http://www.vectorart3d.com/index.cfm/Software.htm
Art work Below
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/CarveAB1.html
http://www.mikesphotos.woodwork2006.photoshare.co.nz/

http://www.mikesphotos.woodwork2006.photoshare.co.nz/GalleryPresenter.asp
Some great pens on this site plus some boxes
BJ


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

SW&MI said:


> Actually I have mounted a 24000rpm router to a CNC machining center. I am creating gcode in Bob Art-X. I am getting a smooth surface in the background but when I get to a face it leaves a rough surface. Not from the router but from the program creating code. Any suggestions as to how to create code with a smooth surface. Thanks


The thought going through my mind is the picture also...
Perhaps there is not much Contrast in it, leaving normal shaded sections in face, cheeks, around noses, foreheads, etc.
If you were to increase the Contrast, you would basically be removing the fine shading (causing the machine problems to duplicate) and resulting in more contrast which is really nothing more than more black & white transformations and less shades of gray.

Can you try increasing the contrast and trying it again?

Sounds like you're breaking new ground... very interesting!

Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tony, the CNC carving machines use a pointed carbide bit to achieve fine detail. Whiteside and other manufacturers sell these bits. This might help on your finish.


----------



## lvr (May 10, 2007)

sorry for bad english 

hehey greetings my friends lamentably I could not put the Link but search in google "from bmp to gcode" the company is called "majosoft" the program is free transforms an image "bmp" into "gcode"

greetings from Argentina elvitual


----------



## Arcticfox46 (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a CNC router.

I bought Photo V Carve.

I have tried a couple of times using different cutters so far I am not happy with the results - but there is promise to it.

VECTRIC V Carve Pro and a couple of options like Photo V Carve is a nice CAM package.

Experience is going to get me further. I may play around a bit more with the photo later today. If I gain success, I will try to post a pic.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Arcticfox46 said:


> I have a CNC router.
> 
> I bought Photo V Carve.
> 
> ...



http://www.larkencnc.com/cam24/index.shtml

http://www.vectric.com/WebSite/Vectric/company/vcw_trial_released.htm

COOL... waiting for some pictures...


----------



## kustomkoncepts (Oct 22, 2007)

Arcticfox46 said:


> I have a CNC router.
> 
> I bought Photo V Carve.
> 
> ...



What CNC Router do you have. I also have been looking at the vectric software because of its ease of use (from what I see in the trial downloads) how well does it work?

I am looking at a 4x8 Shop Sabre any one heard about it?


----------

